# hideaway headlight actuators question



## joedee (Dec 13, 2012)

Hi, This is for a 1968 GTO.
Do any of you who have changed the inner seal for the hideaway headlight actuator have any info on the right or wrong way to install them? I ordered some from the Parts Place today and will be installing them in a few days.
This is the seal under the dust boot.

Thank you,
Joe


----------



## Matthew (Feb 11, 2011)

Joe, I had looked at replacing the seals, but once I started taking them apart it was clear to me the actuators were just worn out. Ames had the replacement actuators for $69 a piece. No help to you, but I will tell you the my headlight doors operate very well now. Matt


----------



## joedee (Dec 13, 2012)

Matthew said:


> Joe, I had looked at replacing the seals, but once I started taking them apart it was clear to me the actuators were just worn out. Ames had the replacement actuators for $69 a piece. No help to you, but I will tell you the my headlight doors operate very well now. Matt


Hi,
Thanks for the reply. My actuators are in good shape except for the seals. I just want to make sure I install them correctly.

Joe


----------



## jmt455 (Mar 26, 2012)

Joedee, I can't find pics of my actuator rebuild efforts, but it wasn't difficult.
I bought the rebuild parts and disassembled one unit and took pictures of how everything was assembled. 
It was a fairly simple project.


----------

